# Summit viper sd?



## KEV.MI (Mar 3, 2016)

Looking to get a climber. This will be my first one. I've been looking at the viper sd. How do you guys like them? Worth the money? And how much did you guys pay for yours?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Very comfortable stands! I just sold mine yesterday because I haven't used it in years. But when I did, I was always very comfortable....almost too comfortable as I never had a problem catching a few power naps while in the tree. There's a few for sale on craigslist in my area.


----------



## timsg (Aug 26, 2012)

KEV.MI said:


> Looking to get a climber. This will be my first one. I've been looking at the viper sd. How do you guys like them? Worth the money? And how much did you guys pay for yours?


Have had mine for years and love it. Very comfortable


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

The Summit Viper is my go to stand for all day sits for the first 2 weeks in November. Very comfortable, and feel extremely safe. Great choice!


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

best stand ive owned for years, got one for my son this year love it so cozy i saw dunhams has on sale cheapest ive ever seen them before.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

a couple things about climbers, i have 2 sumits, one steel, (old) , one aluminum. get aluminum if you can afford it. Practice with it. The only downfall, ( bad choice of words), i found was once in the tree for a while I choose to stand up, After a while I leaned a little on the side of it with my hip it pushed the top part around, a little and scared the crap out of me. Not the climbers fault I think with the rail in front of me and the climber arms beside me, I was given a false sense of security. also you need a phone pole to go up so trees become more selective,( make sure you have a trimming saw in your pack) but all in all a great tool


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

michael marrs said:


> a couple things about climbers, i have 2 sumits, one steel, (old) , one aluminum. get aluminum if you can afford it. Practice with it. The only downfall, ( bad choice of words), i found was once in the tree for a while I choose to stand up, After a while I leaned a little on the side of it with my hip it pushed the top part around, a little and scared the crap out of me. Not the climbers fault I think with the rail in front of me and the climber arms beside me, I was given a false sense of security. also you need a phone pole to go up so trees become more selective,( make sure you have a trimming saw in your pack) but all in all a great tool


Use a piece of string and tie the top section to the bottom section to keep this from happening. The string will stop it from falling.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

Correct you are sir, do use a string, and call it the umbilical. what happens , if you stand and lean a bit on the side of the seat part, it will slide to the left or right, not up or down


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

michael marrs said:


> Correct you are sir, do use a string, and call it the umbilical. what happens , if you stand and lean a bit on the side of the seat part, it will slide to the left or right, not up or down


It will only slide sideways if you have the angle of the seat high and you didn't rock it into the tree before strapping the backrest to the tree.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got a steel one for sale in the classifieds, like new condition


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Only stand I use, had to replace the cables once, but that's just from use.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Summit Stands are awesome, I have a Goliath.

Marrs,

You can take a Camo ratchet, or similar, and connect the foot rest near the back, to the top part near the outer edge rail, cinch it down.

When you "Stand" while in it, the weight will put pressure on the top portion, and hold it in place secure.

There is a web site that has the straps, but I used a camo strap for the same purpose.

If interested, let me know, I will dig up the web site. I see the guy who makes/sells them every so often a the Hunting Expo's.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

thanks OE, any more when Ido stand I stay put


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very comfortable. I've not had any problems with mine and I wouldn't give it up.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Took me awhile to find them but here is a web page that offers the same straps.

When you see the picture you will get the idea.

http://www.bkoutdoorsproducts.com/store/p2/Steady_Stand™_Universal_Climbing_Treestand_Straps.html

I love mine, Top portion of stand never moves when I stand or decide to stretch, etc.
You can lean over, (Safely I might add), to take a shot if needed, and that tops portion of the trees stand is not going to move.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

michael marrs said:


> a couple things about climbers, i have 2 sumits, one steel, (old) , one aluminum. get aluminum if you can afford it. Practice with it. The only downfall, ( bad choice of words), i found was once in the tree for a while I choose to stand up, After a while I leaned a little on the side of it with my hip it pushed the top part around, a little and scared the crap out of me. Not the climbers fault I think with the rail in front of me and the climber arms beside me, I was given a false sense of security. also you need a phone pole to go up so trees become more selective,( make sure you have a trimming saw in your pack) but all in all a great tool


The very first thing I do with the "seat section" of the climber after I get up in the tree, is to strap it to the tree. Put the strap down around the "V" section that grabs the tree and pull it tight! This will alleviate most of the "Holy ****" moments. You could probably still dislodge the seat, but this definitely helps.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

thanks , JR 
this makes sense, and I can then use the strap in bundling it up for the haul out


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

michael marrs said:


> thanks , JR
> this makes sense, and I can then use the strap in bundling it up for the haul out


You can, but the stand holds together very well without. Just make sure to slide the arm rest padding down when putting it back together. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## sschalm (Feb 5, 2017)

Love mine also have stirrups footrest and side bags (great)
All day sitting a breeze


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Get the Third Hand straps and never have OH S*** moments again. 

There's a great video showing how they work. They also work well for strapping the top and bottom together nice and snug for transport with no noise.


----------

